# Estimating a Demo Job & Renting a Dumpster



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Folks, 

I have a perspective job that is 'foreign' to me. The customer wants me to gut his house. It was damaged by the flood water of last years tropical "superstorm" Sandy. They had 3'+ of sea water in the house. A good majority of the interior was already gutted however there is still a lot left to remove including the ceilings. Since the house was flooded and major renovation work has to done, the customer feels a though he might as well gut the whole house and re-do everything from the floor to ceiling...especially since this is out of his pocket. It's aproximately 1,670 sq. feet including the 2-car garage. 

First off, does anyone have a ball park way to estimate something like this? Is there a 'formula' you (or someone) may use to get at least ballpark figure on how much I should charge for doing the demo work? Obviously the cost figure will be different depending on geographic locations. Basically what I'm asking is if there is a formula say for every x square feet you charge $y per hour. Demo work in my opinion isn't something I need skilled labor for and can hire some friends who need some extra $$$ to come help. I just don't even know where to begin pricing this out. 

The second part of this project involves renting a dumpster. I have never rented a dumpster. The trash removal companies I've called haven't called me back yet but I'd rather hear opinions from the mouths of those who've rented one before (the consumer rather the vendor). I haven't the slightest clue where to begin. Sure I can just order a 20yd dumpster but is that too much? How they even price these things out? I know there is some kind of delivery fee, a rental fee and then tipping costs. What does all this mean. I can't seem to get a straight answer. Again, I just want to be able to give my customer a ballpark idea as to what this will cost...like $800 for the dumpster. This way I budget the money aside, etc... if it goes over, it goes over but at least we have a starting point. Also again is there any 'rule of thumb' formulas for figuring out how big of a dumpster I should get based on square footage of the house? As far as I know the only debris that is getting removed is construction debris, not furniture/personal items. These have already been removed. 

Any input is much appreciated. I'm not looking for exact dollar amounts, just a ballpark figure or how to get a ballpark figure. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

What demo work have you done to use as a scale for your labor .


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

lifestooshort81 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a perspective job that is 'foreign' to me. The customer wants me to gut his house. It was damaged by the flood water of last years tropical "superstorm" Sandy. They had 3'+ of sea water in the house. A good majority of the interior was already gutted however there is still a lot left to remove including the ceilings. Since the house was flooded and major renovation work has to done, the customer feels a though he might as well gut the whole house and re-do everything from the floor to ceiling...especially since this is out of his pocket. It's aproximately 1,670 sq. feet including the 2-car garage.
> 
> ...


Whats the age of the house and what are the finishes? Older homes with plaster and lath will take more time to demo and use more dumpster space than a newer home with sheetrock. Rolled up carpet takes less demo time and dumpster space than hardwood flooring with nails sticking out.

How much insulation in walls and attic? 16" of blown in cellulose in an attic takes up space in a dumpster. R-19 fiberglass batts from a whole house of walls take up a lot of space as well.

Average size house I'd figure 10-15 yards per room for dumpster space for a sheetrocked house from the 60's or newer, maybe 20 for a large kitchen. 

Be careful with the hiring buddies thing. If there are 4 guys helping you, you will not be friends with at least 1 of them by the time your done. WC? 

Make sure to cut power and shut off water before starting demo.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

*Time and cost are always a trade-off*....

But where dumpster/dumping fees are pricey and labor may be less costly (maybe your case)... take some extra effort "packing the dumpster"...

Not anally, it's not a moving truck, but just some common sense....

Throw studs in parrellel.... break up some odd size pieces... break up some drywall that won't stack and put in in blocks rather than piece by piece that take alot of airspace.... etc

I leave a plugged in circ saw right next to the dumpster.... 

you can probably get twice the crap in a common sense packed dumpster verse one where everyone throws chit in willy-nilly.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

20 yrd my cost $325.00 pre pay. What about the recycle?.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

sunkist said:


> 20 yrd my cost $325.00 pre pay. What about the recycle?.


We just had a 30 yard roll off delivered to our shop. It cost us $150 plus $38 per ton. I'm guessing we put about 2 - 2.5 tons worth of debris in it. I'll know more when we get the weigh-in and final bill.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

CompleteW&D said:


> We just had a 30 yard roll off delivered to our shop. It cost us $150 plus $38 per ton. I'm guessing we put about 2 - 2.5 tons worth of debris in it. I'll know more when we get the weigh-in and final bill.


Interesting..... I just get billed on volume (not to go over height of sides) not by weight..... they must run it through scales....

(I doubt it's the landfill that charges by weight... or is it?)


If your weight estimate is correct.... seems like a GREAT price.!!


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Interesting..... I just get billed on volume (not to go over height of sides) not by weight..... they must run it through scales....
> 
> (I doubt it's the landfill that charges by weight... or is it?)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think they own the landfill where they dump. And you are correct on the sides and height restriction. I probably won't know the weight until Monday, so I could be off in my guestimate. Even if I am off though, it's still a darned good price compared to the flat rate for the 30 which was a little over $300 bucks I think. 

It helps that our sister company has been using this dumpster company for the whole 25 years they've been in business and I ran it through them. I don't even have to pay my partner (who owns our sister company) anything on top of whatever the charge is. He's pretty cool on stuff like that. :thumbup:


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Dumpster prices can vary a lot depending on where you are. My brother lives in a pretty remote area in another state and I was trying to give him a ballpark estimate for some demo work, just so he would know if he was getting ripped off. It turns out that the nearest landfill is 100 miles away from him, so dumpster prices there are insane.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

steex said:


> Dumpster prices can vary a lot depending on where you are. My brother lives in a pretty remote area in another state and I was trying to give him a ballpark estimate for some demo work, just so he would know if he was getting ripped off. It turns out that the nearest landfill is 100 miles away from him, so dumpster prices there are insane.


Yeah, those dumpster roll off trucks don't look like they get very good mileage. Especially, fully loaded going back. :laughing:


----------



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

Windwash said:


> Whats the age of the house and what are the finishes? Rolled up carpet takes less demo time and dumpster space than hardwood flooring with nails sticking out.


1960's era. Walls are finished with drywall and actually a good majority has been pre-gutted from floor to 4' where it got wet. Although the ceilings are in perfect shape the homeowner wants them pulled down so he can run utilities through them (electric, plumbing, etc...). He is an older gentleman (perhaps in his mid-60's) and was an electrician at one point in his life so it's hard to 'argue' that point. I personally would leave the ceilings and work around them. 



Windwash said:


> How much insulation in walls and attic? 16" of blown in cellulose in an attic takes up space in a dumpster. R-19 fiberglass batts from a whole house of walls take up a lot of space as well.


I should have mentioned that most of the insulation is already removed. Same reason as the drywall...wet insulation was the first thing to go. There isn't an attic per se. The houses in the area I'm working all had flat roofs and then over the years for cosmetic reasons homeowners added a peaked roof. There is insulation in the ceiling but I would assume that's staying since it hasn't gotten wet or anything. 



Windwash said:


> Average size house I'd figure 10-15 yards per room for dumpster space for a sheetrocked house from the 60's or newer, maybe 20 for a large kitchen.


Excellent...I knew there had to be a "rule of thumb" at least to get a ballpark on what I'd need.



Windwash said:


> Be careful with the hiring buddies thing. If there are 4 guys helping you, you will not be friends with at least 1 of them by the time your done. WC?


haha I've been down this route before. Thanks. I can say this though, I don't expect much from them which is why I would only hire them for the cleanup work or any kind of work that you could train a monkey to do! I am rather anal-retentive, some call it perfectionist or obsessive compulsive so I wouldn't dare use them for finish work.





skillman said:


> What demo work have you done to use as a scale for your labor .


really very little. I don't want ya'll to think I'm totally inexperienced, I just kind of started "on my own" about a year ago. Most of the jobs I've had on the remodel end have been these flood homes that were pretty much already gutted. 



Thanks for the input. I think I have a pretty good idea of at least where to start in estimating!!!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

steex said:


> Dumpster prices can vary a lot depending on where you are. My brother lives in a pretty remote area in another state and I was trying to give him a ballpark estimate for some demo work, just so he would know if he was getting ripped off. It turns out that the nearest landfill is 100 miles away from him, so dumpster prices there are insane.


Same in Cali coastal areas.... HORRENDOUS... by my standards.... at least there's the Lowes parking lot for small loads.....just kidding:whistling


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I pay $325 flat for a 20 yard, up to 2.5 tons. When doing a full remodel of a big kitchen, a 20 yarder is usually full.


----------



## fred54 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm in central NJ and a 30 yard container is usually $500- $600. As for hiring your buddies, I hope you have insurance.

Also, if there's lead paint or asbestos you will be in big trouble so go in with your eyes open and do your homework.

That being said, it sounds like you have a good client who likes you and wants you to do the work. Why not be honest and tell him you've never billed for this kind of work. Give him a "higher" ball park than you think and if it's lower you'll let him know and if it looks like it's going to cost more you can let him know before it gets out of hand.

What I've done in those situations is quoted a straight hourly rate with my best guess as to how long it will take. 

I always find that straight up honesty is the best policy.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

fred54 said:


> I'm in central NJ and a 30 yard container is usually $500- $600. As for hiring your buddies, I hope you have insurance.
> 
> Also, if there's lead paint or asbestos you will be in big trouble so go in with your eyes open and do your homework.
> 
> ...


Yes....but some clients need/want a more accurate estimate/hard price... and it's good business and smart to do some research for your and your clients benefit in advance.

I think the OP is smart and responsible.... not trying to fake or be dishonest.


----------



## fred54 (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree 100% on the OP. I wasn't implying that he was at all dishonest and I'm sorry if it came across that way. 

For better or worse, I proudly exclaim when I am clueless and seek the appropriate help and my clients appreciate it.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

You've got a lot of legwork to do. If nothing is changing as far as any floor plans, it's not too bad.

Plan on being there for about 4-5 hours and schedule a walk through of every sub that would be needed. They will give you individual quotes. Just don't forget any trade or it will come out of your pocket.

Anything you are handling "in house" you already know how to quote, or should.

Then add your project management percentages/fee, your overhead, and your profit. Then submit an official proposal with a detailed scope of work, allowances, and a price.

The biggest thing is to catch EVERYTHING and pad it a little as misc. in case you miss some small details.

It takes a lot of organization skill and insane attention to detail just on the paperwork end just for the walk through and preparing the quote.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm central NJ. I use the same container company all the time. I pay $275 for a 30 yard container plus weight. I think it's round $92-95 a ton right now. I forget exactly. They just give me the slip and I reimburse them. Just make sure you "pack it like a suitcase" that way you get the mot for your money. At least that's what I do. 

Side note make sure you guys are ripping up all sub floors and such.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

the most important thing about a dumpster is filling it up before the neighborhood finds out there's a dumpster... it can take as little as one night depending on the neighborhood


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

parkers5150 said:


> the most important thing about a dumpster is filling it up before the neighborhood finds out there's a dumpster... it can take as little as one night depending on the neighborhood


And stay away from any area that I might be looking for a dumpster...:thumbup::clap:


----------

